# Designer needed



## monkbrats (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi I am trying to start up my own line of shirts but I am not very skilled with the designing process. I use transfer express and so forth for my customers designs but i am wanting to launch my own brand and i need help with my own designs. 

I want to make shirts for the Bully Community as I have come to love all Bully Breed dogs & have been participating in many Dogs shows, events & rescues. 

I was wondering if there are any designers on here willing to make some cool Bully shirt designs for me. 

If there is a designer willing to help me could you please email me privately [email protected] and discuss your designing fees.

I also need a logo brand name made. I am still trying to come up with a catchy clothing line name. 

below are the links to the Bully shirt companies i know of so you can get a better understanding to what i am looking for design wise.

Welcome to Original Bully - In Bully We Trust™

ABD Apparel | American Bully Dog

Bully Supplies Tee Shirts, Leather Collars, American Bully and Pit Bull Gear for Bully Breed lovers


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

As far as catchy names are concerned few striking in my mind are:

1. Doggy-Style

2. Bully's-Tail

3. Bam-Bully's-Bam

4. Bully's-Amigo

5. Bingo-Bully

etc


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Where did those ideas come from ? "bingo bully, doggy style, and the others ? They just don't fit .... Maybe bully style, or stylin bully..


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

johnnyb57 said:


> Where did those ideas come from ? "bingo bully, doggy style, and the others ? They just don't fit .... Maybe bully style, or stylin bully..


 An Idea can strike Mind anytime & you are not launching that line so does it really matters to fit you? or do you think it does not fit on catchy names category if so how & why?
lets learn more about striking words.


----------



## BeadyEyeGraphics (Jan 2, 2015)

Bully-the-Kid? Anything for a dog...

What kind of a breed is this anyway? I'm no great expert but the dogs in those links look all different to me. Can't be the same breed for sure.


----------



## Cony (May 11, 2015)

carpediemandmore said:


> An Idea can strike Mind anytime & you are not launching that line so does it really matters to fit you? or do you think it does not fit on catchy names category if so how & why?
> lets learn more about striking words.


When some Ideas strike Mind... you'd better duck.

ETA. @BeadyEyeGraphics Bully is sometimes used for a type a dog, rather than a breed. Pit Bull Terrier, Amstaff, Bull Terrier, Bulldogs...different breeds, all bullies.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Here's a thought ?


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

Its Nice Johnny


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

Cony said:


> When some Ideas strike Mind... you'd better duck.
> 
> ETA. @BeadyEyeGraphics Bully is sometimes used for a type a dog, rather than a breed. Pit Bull Terrier, Amstaff, Bull Terrier, Bulldogs...different breeds, all bullies.


Great Advise btw you should do the same, we re researching on catchy names not the dogs ancestors.


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

johnnyb57 said:


> Here's a thought ?


Excellent Practical approach to Help! 
Johnny 
this is how we make difference here at TSF. 

Two Thumbs up for your effort.


----------

